
Show HN: SpaceVim Release v1.5.0 - wsdjeg
https://spacevim.org/SpaceVim-release-v1.5.0/#.XyWJRomMq_4.hackernews
======
gameswithgo
I went through the install process on windows. First it said I need to install
gvim first. So I did that. then set the path to gvim.exe

Then I was able to install it, and it said just start gvim and plugins will
install automatically. So I start gvim and nothing happens. Looks like normal
gvim.

I feel like these sorts of experiences are always what happen when using kinda
linuxy tools. Compare to installing vscode where it just works. But then is an
inefficient electron/javascript program that just works. Would be nice to have
the best of both worlds!

EDIT: allow me to be the change a little bit, if you install on windows, the
fix:
[https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/issues/3250](https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/issues/3250)

EDIT2: after the fix "E121: Undefined variable: g:_spacevim_if_lua" sigh

~~~
slightwinder
> I feel like these sorts of experiences are always what happen when using
> kinda linuxy tools. Compare to installing vscode where it just works.

Spacevim is not an editor, that would be vim/gvim, which works fine as you
said yourself. Spacevim is a collection of configurations, basically a plugin,
and those are working on VS Code as good or bad as on any other editor.

------
senkora
Interesting. So, clearly modeled very closely after Spacemacs.

Why would someone use this over Spacemacs in vi mode? (I’m sure there are
reasons, just curious what they are)

~~~
cercatrova
While Evil mode is good, it is not true vim. That could be one particularly
strong reason. There is also performance, emacs is slower than vim, unless you
set up an emacs daemon at startup.

~~~
pmoriarty
Can you verbalize what significant thing you're missing from Evil that's
present in vim?

As a vim user of 25 years before switching to Emacs+Evil, I can name only
about two things.[1][2] And they're not nearly enough for me to go back to vim
for.

[1] - vim's \zs regex pattern, which would let me position the cursor ahead of
where the regex match would normally take me without it. This can be very
useful for certain macros, but I don't encounter an absolute need for it very
often.. but when I do, I wish this was possible in Emacs.

[2] - In my experience, vim has been much more performant on large files with
long lines.. but, again, I don't edit such files often enough to make me want
to back to vim... and, anyway, when relatively rare cases when I do need it I
can fire up vim for that one use.

~~~
moonchild
Another minor nit: 'g$' doesn't work properly.

Still nothing major, though.

I keep trying to use and learn emacs. It'll happen eventually.

------
wsdjeg
The main feature of this release is using floating windows of neovim or popup
windows of vim8

